# i was procrastinating, and this is what i did



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 14, 2010)

i am actually still procrastinating. i have a paper due tommorrow, but instead i took this picture of myself in the refraction of a drop of water that i placed. if your wondering about the expression i was about to sneeze. i did time it like that.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 14, 2010)

neat idea, although the big black spot in the background (Your mouth?) is rather distracting.


----------



## mJs (Sep 14, 2010)

very cool...


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah the black spot is my mouth, there wasn't all that much i could do about it. it wasn't that great of framing, cause i was sneezing


----------



## nidessa (Sep 22, 2010)

Super cool. I've seen hearts and clovers and flowers on water drops, but nothing funny like this.


----------



## Dor (Sep 22, 2010)

:lmao:  Fantastic!


----------



## Dao (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome ...I like it!


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks guys! it actually earned me some bonus points on my paper, because i turned this in with the paper. So basically they are endorsing procrastination.


----------



## N E Williams (Sep 23, 2010)

I like it, very cool photo :thumbup:


----------



## D40Kid (Sep 28, 2010)

NICE!!! hahaha


----------



## Foxie (Oct 6, 2010)

Magic shot!


----------



## peacock (Oct 9, 2010)

Dude, I love it! Such a wicked shot!! I wish I could do something that nice when I procrastinate as usual.


----------



## akeigher (Oct 9, 2010)

I usually just procrastinate from taking cool shots like that. 

cool concept.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

lol thanks guys, now i just edit photos when im procrastinating, much less exciting...


----------

